# Youtube censored Dr. Trueman mid broadcast



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2021)

This seems the appropriate forum; at least not inappropriate.
So youtube censored Dr. Trueman's lecture mid broadcast because they didn't like the content. Maybe churches should look for a different video broadcasting host than youtube or facebook that ensures no censorship and doesn't hide behind _you did something bad but we're not telling you what_?








Opinion | Social Media’s Threat to Religious Freedom


A theologian’s talk on the Christian view of sex was deemed a ‘content violation.’




www.wsj.com




https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...oMbMs_QU9lthRKBio4Q2byB1OvJJkdOyBJyi5lOxt1cj8

Reactions: Informative 1 | Wow 2


----------



## Zach (Aug 13, 2021)

NaphtaliPress said:


> This seems the appropriate forum; at least not inappropriate.
> So youtube censored Dr. Trueman's lecture mid broadcast because they didn't like the content. Maybe churches should look for a different video broadcasting host than youtube or facebook that ensures no censorship and doesn't hide behind _you did something bad but we're not telling you what_?
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this as I flipped through the (digital) WSJ. While our Session never decided to stream through YouTube and Facebook for other reasons, the person who now manages our SermonAudio stream said he was very impressed by the way the digital infrastructure there seems to be moving toward not depending on others to allow their content to function. The way things are going that appears to be a very good decision.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2021)

Zach said:


> Just saw this as I flipped through the (digital) WSJ. While our Session never decided to stream through YouTube and Facebook for other reasons, the person who now manages our SermonAudio stream said he was very impressed by the way the digital infrastructure there seems to be moving toward not depending on others to allow their content to function. The way things are going that appears to be a very good decision.


Does SermonAudio host and store video now?


----------



## KMK (Aug 13, 2021)

Let's go back to cassette tapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Aug 13, 2021)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Does SermonAudio host and store video now?


Yes. My church uses this for broadcasting and keeping historical sermons. Video and audio options are available. I do think passed a certain point you need to pay a subscription though.


----------



## danekristjan (Aug 13, 2021)

My little congregation of 25 members had a similar problem. For a few weeks after I denounced critical race theory our Facebook stream would be live but no one could see it, and when it was done streaming, instead of the video remaining on the feed, it would simply say "Agros Church went live" but not have the video available. So this isn't a problem just for the big guys. If you preach the gospel, they are coming for you. Needless to say, we stopped live streaming on Facebook and many of the members deleted their Facebook accounts. I think it would be wonderful if sermon audio offered an alternative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zach (Aug 13, 2021)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Does SermonAudio host and store video now?


Yes, I believe so (though I'm not involved on the tech side). We do pay for it and it's obviously more expensive than many alternatives but it was our impression that this was simply an easier, more professional looking option. We were glad to hear that it also appears they are taking things like this seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 13, 2021)

It might well be AI monitors listening for key words.

Highest banality of evil when there isn’t even thought, let alone fascist passion, behind the action.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## chuckd (Aug 13, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> It might well be AI monitors listening for key words.
> 
> Highest banality of evil when there isn’t even thought, let alone fascist passion, behind the action.


Yes, a chess channel I watch was banned once for no reason. He suspected it was because of his repeated use of "black", "white", "captures", etc.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Wow 1


----------



## chuckd (Aug 13, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Yes. My church uses this for broadcasting and keeping historical sermons. Video and audio options are available. I do think passed a certain point you need to pay a subscription though.


Do you know if they offer closed captioning? Facebook does with high quality. We have a few deaf members and set up a TV for them with the live stream.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Aug 13, 2021)

chuckd said:


> Do you know if they offer closed captioning? Facebook does with high quality. We have a few deaf members and set up a TV for them with the live stream.


I do not know this, but it's possible it's on their website


----------



## Walker (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm sure that is artificial intelligence in the background picking up on unapproved words, music, etc. They are using some crazy technology for censorship.

I will put in another nod to Sermon Audio. We have used them for quite some time without making use of the video resources they have available. I have viewed live streams and recorded videos on the site and they have done well hosting. I'd suggest any church give them a look for audio and video hosting.


----------



## kodos (Aug 13, 2021)

We use SermonAudio at Dallas RPC. SermonAudio can also multicast. You send your livestream to SermonAudio and it not only displays it to all watching on SA, but it can also send that stream to your Facebook and YouTube accounts simultaneously. That way you get really good coverage. A lot of people still use FB and YT and find it convenient to be on those platforms.

When the live-stream is over, SA lets you can save it to a sermon for downloading. But we take the recorded video from our device and upload it for better quality as sometimes live-streams can have hiccups.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Andrew35 (Aug 14, 2021)

AI can also get pretty racist and sexist if they turn it loose in the internet, can't it?

Better tread carefully, or we'll get a modern world run by a nigh-omnipotent, white supremacist-but-woke LGBT+ incel.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 14, 2021)

Andrew35 said:


> …white supremacist-but-woke…


Wokism _is_ white supremacist. To be woke is to have an appallingly low view of black people and their capabilities, and thus also to have an insatiable white savior complex.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

